# If!!



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

Ohio State beats Michigan

Penn State, is in the big 10 champ, right


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2016)

Penn state has to beat mich st this week also. If ttun wins they go. The thinking of the talking heads is if the bucks don't make the championship game they may still get a playoff spot. IF they beat ttun.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Penn state has to beat mich st this week also. If ttun wins they go. The thinking of the talking heads is if the bucks don't make the championship game they may still get a playoff spot. IF they beat ttun.



missed that while looking at schedule 

if Ohio does not make the championship game they should not get a playoff spot,its that simple.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Ohio State beats Michigan
> 
> Penn State, is in the big 10 champ, right



Yup(assuming PSU wins as well). Penn State holds the tie breaker with Ohio State. Michigan holds the tie breaker with Penn State. So assuming Michigan loses(you never know, but not having their QB is a huge blow to Michigan IMO) that has Ohio State and Penn State tied for first.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> missed that while looking at schedule
> 
> if Ohio does not make the championship game they should not get a playoff spot,its that simple.



Boloney. We've had teams not win their division before and make the national title game.  If Ohio State wins out, they deserve a spot. They will have wins over the #3, #5(on the road), #7(also on the road) and #17 teams in the AP(as of right now). The only team with a better resume right now is Bama. They lost to the #8 team on the road by 3. As much as it pains me to say it, they deserve to be there as much as anybody.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> Boloney. We've had teams not win their division before and make the national title game.  If Ohio State wins out, they deserve a spot. They will have wins over the #3, #5(on the road), #7(also on the road) and #17 teams in the AP(as of right now). The only team with a better resume right now is Bama. They lost to the #8 team on the road by 3. As much as it pains me to say it, they deserve to be there as much as anybody.



sorry I do not care who they have beat, if they do not make the championship game then to me its a NO GO for a play off spot


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> sorry I do not care who they have beat, if they do not make the championship game then to me its a NO GO for a play off spot



That's fine, you aren't the one who makes that decision.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> Yup(assuming PSU wins as well). Penn State holds the tie breaker with Ohio State. Michigan holds the tie breaker with Penn State. So assuming Michigan loses(you never know, but not having their QB is a huge blow to Michigan IMO) that has Ohio State and Penn State tied for first.



yes, if PSU wins out and Ohio beats Michigan...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> That's fine, you aren't the one who makes that decision.



your right about that....

but how do you pick another team over the winner of the champ game

so just asking


if PSU AND Wisconsin play for the championship and PSU wins, how does Ohio go?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> your right about that....
> 
> but how do you pick another team over the winner of the champ game
> 
> ...



Because there a better team. While your doing what ifs. What if fla beats bama in the sec championship game. You think fla deserves a spot in the playoff. I think not. Bama would STILL be one of the 4 best teams


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2016)

I think wisky would have a better argument if they win the big10. There only losses would be to osu and Michigan


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Because there a better team. While your doing what ifs. What if fla beats bama in the sec championship game. You think fla deserves a spot in the playoff. I think not. Bama would STILL be one of the 4 best teams



 I  guess its just me but if you win your CONF then you should get a spot. 

I will also say this again.
There is no way a team should get a spot in the playoffs if they did not make the champ game.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I  guess its just me but if you win your CONF then you should get a spot.
> 
> I will also say this again.
> There is no way a team should get a spot in the playoffs if they did not make the champ game.



There's 5 "power 5 conferences". One gets left out anyhow. The committees intent is to pick the 4 best teams. Although conference champ weigh heavily in there decision it's not a requirement


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Because there a better team. While your doing what ifs. What if fla beats bama in the sec championship game. You think fla deserves a spot in the playoff. I think not. Bama would STILL be one of the 4 best teams



the buckeyes struggled with a 3-8 team in msu. if they are not in the conference game they will stay home.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> There's 5 "power 5 conferences". One gets left out anyhow. The committees intent is to pick the 4 best teams. Although conference champ weigh heavily in there decision it's not a requirement



that's why they need at least 6 playoff spots instead of 4


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

Let's say the Gators beat Bama by 1 pt. Should a 3 loss Uf take Bama's playoff spot?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's say the Gators beat Bama by 1 pt. Should a 3 loss Uf take Bama's playoff spot?



In pro football if you win your division championship you have a playoff spot regardless of your record.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's say the Gators beat Bama by 1 pt. Should a 3 loss Uf take Bama's playoff spot?



post 12 is my .02


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2016)

The selection committee ranks the teams based on conference championships won, strength of schedule, head-to-head results, comparison of results against common opponents and other factors.

Seems conf champions matter more than the osu fans want to admit. If osu doesn't make the conf champ game they don't deserve a shot. Im with nickel lets start with the conf champions. The whole point is win and you are in. Bama would miss their chance. Same goes for osu. They should have beaten psu and yall wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> In pro football if you win your division championship you have a playoff spot regardless of your record.



Which is why they don't usually have the best teams in the playoffs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which is why they don't usually have the best teams in the playoffs.



Phooey. If you win your division by definition you are one of the best teams in the playoffs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2016)

see no way buckeyes should be in playoff without conference title. they are not bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2016)

If OU ends the season with just one lost, I think they should be in it. League championships is something the league does.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Phooey. If you win your division by definition you are one of the best teams in the playoffs.



Like the 2014 Panthers? They won the Nfc South with a 7-8-1 record.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> see no way buckeyes should be in playoff without conference title. they are not bama.



You skeered?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The selection committee ranks the teams based on conference championships won, strength of schedule, head-to-head results, comparison of results against common opponents and other factors.
> 
> Seems conf champions matter more than the osu fans want to admit. If osu doesn't make the conf champ game they don't deserve a shot. Im with nickel lets start with the conf champions. The whole point is win and you are in. Bama would miss their chance. Same goes for osu. They should have beaten psu and yall wouldn't be worried about it.


you've completely missed the point. The committee wants the 4 best teams. I watched the selection show last night. They spent a lot of time talking about USCw. They've won 7 in a row and beat Washington but probably won't make the championship game. Herbstreet said the 2 teams he wouldn't want to play as a coach right now would be USC and BAMA. But they've got 3 early losses.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2016)

Why don't we just end the conf champ games then and the rankings starting with week 1? That takes out a game for a few of the top tier teams and takes away injury risk and fatigue. If all that matter is how teams are playing at the end lets not rank them at all or have those champ game just let the committee pick the top 4?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why don't we just end the conf champ games then and the rankings starting with week 1? That takes out a game for a few of the top tier teams and takes away injury risk and fatigue. If all that matter is how teams are playing at the end lets not rank them at all or have those champ game just let the committee pick the top 4?



Ummm. They will pick the top 4. Regardless if they've won a championship game


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Ummm. They will pick the top 4. Regardless if they've won a championship game



But now the conf champion gets a leg up. What you are saying..and its only bec osu wont be in the conf champ this year..is that they shouldn't reward say wisky or psu for getting to and winning the b10 champ they should give it to osu bec they are playing "better" this week. Right? If so then they should eliminate all rankings and conference champ games and just let em play and after the last game pick top 4.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> you've completely missed the point. The committee wants the 4 best teams. I watched the selection show last night. They spent a lot of time talking about USCw. They've won 7 in a row and beat Washington but probably won't make the championship game. Herbstreet said the 2 teams he wouldn't want to play as a coach right now would be USC and BAMA. But they've got 3 early losses.



bama would beat uscw by 46 again if they played next week, and vols too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

usc is a joke. should not even be mentioned. they would do well to finish in the top 5 sec west.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

if ohio st cant win conference they need to stay home.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> But now the conf champion gets a leg up. What you are saying..and its only bec osu wont be in the conf champ this year..is that they shouldn't reward say wisky or psu for getting to and winning the b10 champ they should give it to osu bec they are playing "better" this week. Right? If so then they should eliminate all rankings and conference champ games and just let em play and after the last game pick top 4.



Your sure OSU won't be in the championship game? They all still have a game to play. MSU has a tough defense. They'd be 8-3 in the sec east and playing for the championship. Penn State is not that good. Bucks will. Eat ttun 24-10


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2016)

My point was the b10 champ should get the first spot in the playoffs regardless of which other team in the conference is playing good at the moment. Otherwise they should get rid of the champ games bec they aren't a factor in the playoff selection. If at the time they have 3 major conference champs picked and need one wildcard pick then look at teams who weren't in their respective conference championship game and pick 1 to fill the #4 seed.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2016)

Yota. There 5 "power 5" conferences. Only 4 have championship games. So by your reasoning those 4 winners should be in the playoff regardless of weather there are better teams that don't play in a championship game. Oklahoma is more than likely going to "win" the big12. Why shouldn't they get in. Because they don't play a championship game? No. because the bucks smoked them at home this year. Sure I am biased when it comes to the buckeyes but how do you leave the #2 team out of the playoff


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Yota. There 5 "power 5" conferences. Only 4 have championship games. So by your reasoning those 4 winners should be in the playoff regardless of weather there are better teams that don't play in a championship game. Oklahoma is more than likely going to "win" the big12. Why shouldn't they get in. Because they don't play a championship game? No. because the bucks smoked them at home this year. Sure I am biased when it comes to the buckeyes but how do you leave the #2 team out of the playoff



Bec they aren't really the #2 team. The b10 winner should get the nod over them. They should have sec champ, b10 champ, acc champ, pac12/big12 champ (depending on their strength of schedules quality wins. Only reason pac12 doesn't get automatic nod and we all know it is the competition. Big 12 shouldn't either bec no champ game. Sorry but no way should put osu in over the 3 remaining teams (outside acc/sec champs). Don't care how they are playing now it's not based on now it's based on entire resume. Or should be if it isn't.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like the 2014 Panthers? They won the Nfc South with a 7-8-1 record.



Yep. That made them the division champ.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yep. That made them the division champ.



It also kept a better team out of the playoffs.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bec they aren't really the #2 team. The b10 winner should get the nod over them. They should have sec champ, b10 champ, acc champ, pac12/big12 champ (depending on their strength of schedules quality wins. Only reason pac12 doesn't get automatic nod and we all know it is the competition. Big 12 shouldn't either bec no champ game. Sorry but no way should put osu in over the 3 remaining teams (outside acc/sec champs). Don't care how they are playing now it's not based on now it's based on entire resume. Or should be if it isn't.


It is based on their entire resume. Osu strength of schedule is in the top 5 of various sights. ESPN has them at #2. Right behind Alabama


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> It is based on their entire resume. Osu strength of schedule is in the top 5 of various sights. ESPN has them at #2. Right behind Alabama



big divide between 1 and 2.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 23, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Penn state has to beat mich st this week also. If ttun wins they go. The thinking of the talking heads is *if the bucks don't make the championship game they may still get a playoff spot.* IF they beat ttun.



It's sad we are talking about this scenario where a 2 loss team has playoff hopes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> It's sad we are talking about this scenario where a 2 loss team has playoff hopes.



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> big divide between 1 and 2.



Not hardly. Another sight has the bucks at #1. When they beat the #3 team they will clearly have the toughest schedule


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Not hardly. Another sight has the bucks at #1. When they beat the #3 team they will clearly have the toughest schedule



and lost to penn st. how do you figure that one. please......enjoy your holiday.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and lost to penn st. how do you figure that one. please......enjoy your holiday.



Enjoyed it with friends and family thx. Oh by the way bucks are #1 in strength of schedule now. THATS why they will be in the playoff


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

OSU will be in the playoff because they are one of the 4 best teams this year. Its really just that simple. 

Committee has made that very clear. The conference's are put together randomly and there is no equality in how scheduled are put together each year like it's done in the NFL. It's apples to oranges. Even one of the biggest OSU hated talking heads on espin said as much. 

Everyone is fine with 4 best teams when this whole playoff thing started until it's a team you hate.lol There is not a fan in America, well maybe a PSU fan, that would bet their pay check on OSU losing to PSU if they played in a playoff game.

Ok, back to regularly scheduled hatin!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU will be in the playoff because they are one of the 4 best teams this year. Its really just that simple.
> 
> Committee has made that very clear. The conference's are put together randomly and there is no equality in how scheduled are put together each year like it's done in the NFL. It's apples to oranges. Even one of the biggest OSU hated talking heads on espin said as much.
> 
> ...




You couldn't beat Penn State in the regular season but now you can in the playoff????


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

osu cant win their division or conference. lost to psu. needed help by the refs on that bad call when mich stopped them cold and outplayed them the whole game. its unfortunate that the 2 best teams in the big may be left out due to espn bias and refs blowing that call.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

daily buckeyesux


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You couldn't beat Penn State in the regular season but now you can in the playoff????



You guys are laughable!!! And Yes we can.

Bama couldn't beat Ole Miss 2 years in a row, but do you expect me to believe they couldn't beat them in a playoff?

Hate all you want. Its quit enjoyable!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2016)

Sounds like 6 is scared Snook!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> osu cant win their division or conference. lost to psu. needed help by the refs on that bad call when mich stopped them cold and outplayed them the whole game. its unfortunate that the 2 best teams in the big may be left out due to espn bias and refs blowing that call.



An Alabama fan that doesn't have a dog in the fight acting like you know FOR SURE the nose of the football didn't touch the 15yd line. Please, your a hater and its always been obvious!!!!

Apparently you have not seen the UM homer actually do a scientific analysis of the play and came to the conclusion, it was a first down. He got ripped for it by other UM wackjobs but many agreed with him. Also, apparently you have not seen this video that surfaced either???

Anyone with a brain that looks at this objectively would conclude there is way more chance he made it then he didn't!!!! Again, you acting like a UM homer is funny!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like 6 is scared Snook!



I'm beginning to think that as well. Meyer already preparing for Bama with a month to do so!!!!! Was snooping around on one of Bamas boards and they were crying about how much time Meyer has to prepare??? then it turned intoi crying about the call again and how they should have lost. It was very entertaining to say the least as they scream about how they have the best team in the history of college football and they are worried about the youngest team in football!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and outplayed them the whole game.



This tells me you didn't watch the whole game, or if you did, you football IQ is what I have always assumed it was!!!

Towards the end of the 3rd quarter thru THE REST OF THE GAME, OSU mudholed them. I believe they gained 30 total yds during that time frame to OSUs almost 200. They were gassed and OSU depth and physicality was obvious during that time on both sides of the ball!!!!

People can say all they want that UM closed the gap with OSU but it simply is not the case. OSU issues this year has been extremely caused by youth!!!! Next year will prove that and everyone knows that as well!!!!

Hate on boys


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2016)

Haters going to hate. Go buckeyes


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Haters going to hate. Go buckeyes



not hating. just pointing out the hypocrisy. lots of buckeyes and mutz on here back when bama beat lsu against the game. now it is somewhat ok for the buckeyes to be in since it is their team. you know who you are. lots of mutzzzzzzzz fit that bill too and were opposed to it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not hating. just pointing out the hypocrisy. lots of buckeyes and mutz on here back when bama beat lsu against the game. now it is somewhat ok for the buckeyes to be in since it is their team.



Yes, I see nothing wrong with it?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, I see nothing wrong with it?



yet you were vehemently against it when it was bama and lsu.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Pure crap that bama gets another shot. no way they will ever beat lsu anyhow.


. Remember that one big boy. now who is the  hypocrite.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> . Remember that one big boy. now who is the  hypocrite.



This...

OSU needs to be sit down if PSU wins the champ game and clem and wash don't slip up.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> This...
> 
> OSU needs to be sit down if PSU wins the champ game and clem and wash don't slip up.



Why is that. Seems some of you want to go back to the way it was years ago when there were bowl alliances and automatic bids. I'll say this one more time. Real  slooow so you get it. The selection committee was set up to pick the 4 BEST teams for the playoff. That's it. No automatic bids. It's really as simple as it gets


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that. Seems some of you want to go back to the way it was years ago when there were bowl alliances and automatic bids. I'll say this one more time. Real  slooow so you get it. The selection committee was set up to pick the 4 BEST teams for the playoff. That's it. No automatic bids. It's really as simple as it gets



"best teams win division and conference titles"- Browning Slayer 3-11-12.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Dec 3, 2016)

Best teams huh? So head to head matchup results are irrelevant?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Best teams huh? So head to head matchup results are irrelevant?



There not relevant when there strength of schedule is so lopsided. In case you didn't see the game. Penn state won on a blocked field goal returned for a TD. Not taking anything away from them but they didn't axactly beat the bucks. They did win the game though


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Best teams huh? So head to head matchup results are irrelevant?



USCw beat Colorado AND Washington. By your reasoning they should be in ahead of Washington. You see how that doesn't work


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

washington won their conference with one loss. osu cant win their division. bama won their division,conference and title last year with 1 loss. sometimes the cards dont come when you need them. that seems to be the case for osu again this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Good luck to the Buckeyes in the playoffs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck to the Buckeyes in the playoffs



good luck to the nole players watching games on tv today.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yet you were vehemently against it when it was bama and lsu.



There was no 4 team playoff then and now it's supposed to 4 best teams.

Osu is one of 4 best teams and you know it. I don't care what psu did. Alabama won the championship last year but you didn't earn your way into sec champ game you got in on a miracle by Arky against olemiss.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> There was no 4 team playoff then and now it's supposed to 4 best teams.
> 
> Osu is one of 4 best teams and you know it. I don't care what psu did. Alabama won the championship last year but you didn't earn your way into sec champ game you got in on a miracle by At my against olemiss.



Backed into it if you will


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> This...
> 
> OSU needs to be sit down if PSU wins the champ game and clem and wash don't slip up.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

I see a very good Oklahoma team winning there conference champ game rather easily. Osu smoked them in their own stadium. Can you provide me psu best road win? Don't bother because you can't. These are the kind of things the committee looks at and is why they have psu behind OSU and rightly so. Not sure why it's so hard to understand unless your just a hater!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

least bama gets to play today. rather than sit at home and get rewarded without the extra effort, potential injuries and extra rest the buckeyesux get.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> good luck to the nole players watching games on tv today.



Watching a replay of my Noles spanking the Gators. Something that Bama is apparently having a problem with.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> least bama gets to play today. rather than sit at home and get rewarded without the extra effort, potential injuries and extra rest the buckeyesux get.



Yall play in the Sec. You've had cupcakes and rest all year.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that. Seems some of you want to go back to the way it was years ago when there were bowl alliances and automatic bids. I'll say this one more time. Real  slooow so you get it. The selection committee was set up to pick the 4 BEST teams for the playoff. That's it. No automatic bids. It's really as simple as it gets


Who beat OSU this year



Matthew6 said:


> "best teams win division and conference titles"- Browning Slayer 3-11-12.


This


gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Best teams huh? So head to head matchup results are irrelevant?


And this


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> least bama gets to play today. rather than sit at home and get rewarded without the extra effort, potential injuries and extra rest the buckeyesux get.



Watching this game I would say your players will be just fine. This game is a perfect example of why ccg,s are not the end all. This game is an embarasment to ccg,s!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Watching a replay of my Noles spanking the Gators. Something that Bama is apparently having a problem with.



Not


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Who beat OSU this year
> 
> 
> This
> ...



Go back and read my posts nickel back. I'm not typing it again


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Go back and read my posts nickel back. I'm not typing it again



nickel back is from tennessee i think. this comment challenging his literacy could be hurtful to him.  and he was once a nole fan too.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Go back and read my posts nickel back. I'm not typing it again



Don't care about your points.....yoire a homer and can't see past that


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Don't care about your points.....yoire a homer and can't see past that



this^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Don't care about your points.....yoire a homer and can't see past that



dogs win the birmingham bowl. gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Don't care about your points.....yoire a homer and can't see past that



I may be a college football homer. I love this game. But I am a realist. Just watched Bama curb stomp the gators. I am very  impressed with the tide defense. The offense not so much. I want to see the best teams play for the championship. That's clearly OSU and Alabama


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh yea. I wasn't going to show you my points anyhow


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the buckeyes struggled with a 3-8 team in msu. if they are not in the conference game they will stay home.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> usc is a joke. should not even be mentioned. they would do well to finish in the top 5 sec west.



Hmmm. They're going to the rose bowl. Not to shabby imo


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> washington won their conference with one loss. osu cant win their division. bama won their division,conference and title last year with 1 loss. sometimes the cards dont come when you need them. that seems to be the case for osu again this year.



I think we've got a royal flush


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nickel back is from tennessee i think. this comment challenging his literacy could be hurtful to him.  and he was once a nole fan too.




you got to be crazy,heck no Im not from Tennessee


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> you got to be crazy,heck no Im not from Tennessee



No, you just married a Vol which is just as bad..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I want to see the best teams play for the championship. That's clearly OSU and Alabama



So if (when) Clemson beats OSU, OSU should still play Bama for the title, right?  Since they are CLEARLY the best two teams, the loss to Clemson shouldn't preclude them from playing for the Championship.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So if (when) Clemson beats OSU, OSU should still play Bama for the title, right?  Since they are CLEARLY the best two teams, the loss to Clemson shouldn't preclude them from playing for the Championship.



and snook thinks mich st was a good team too this year


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and snook thinks mich st was a good team too this year



Love the Avatar, btw.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, you just married a Vol which is just as bad..



yea that makes me......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> yea that makes me......



I was going to say desperate.. 

Hopefully there is still hope for your children..


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and snook thinks mich st was a good team too this year



Don't be puttin words in my mouth!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was going to say desperate..
> 
> Hopefully there is still hope for your children..




She went to the jukebox and played 'It's been a while'




Poor NB jumped up and hollered......Me TOO me TOO.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> She went to the jukebox and played 'It's been a while'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

